# NXT Moving to Tuesdays.



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Bad news for Impact, obviously.

This was inevitable though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally. Now NXT can focus on making their product as good as it was before they started hot-shotting and competing, and now we can also finally get the real cable viewership for AEW. NXT ratings will also reflect better.

This is good for both parties.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope this is true. Not only should it let AEW touch a million more often, but it'll mean better ratings for NXT too.

Right now, both sides are eating into each others' potential audience for no real reason. NXT deserves better than being a blockade for AEW and AEW deserves to hit the 1m mark more often.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i got a feeling this is to do with the peacock deal


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey I can watch NXT Live again then. 

Works for me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this guy reliable? I wonder if this has anything to do with Peacock? Might become Peacock exclusive...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

May be related to NHL being on the USA Network soon and Wednesday night hockey being a thing. Something a few of us mentioned in the ratings thread which a few people said would never happen.  

I'll wait for confirmation though. A lot of these leaks do pan out, but I remember the one about Mauro Ranallo and Renee Young joining AEW something like 5 months ago now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Hey I can watch NXT Live again then.
> 
> Works for me.


Yes in the end it's better for everybody


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If true - this is good for wrestling.

Now both companies (or show in NXTs case) can hopefully grow their audience. Instead of having fans choose.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

if it's true then it would be great news for AEW
i don't give a fuck about NXT, not interested in watching WWE's wrestling school

i really hope this is true
there are alot of promising wrestlers in AEW that deserve much more eyes on them


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Maybe NXT can win the Tuesday Night Wars against Impact.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is great. Benefits also NXT not just AEW! About fucking time. To be honest there's times when NXT is really the better show, just being honest but i feel that sometimes they do not get the chance to have the spotlight due to AEW. 

I think this will benefit more NXT than AEW, but i could be wrong. Thoughts?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Great for the long term viability as AEW should be able to get 1.1-1.2M consistently, especially when fans are back. 

Will be interesting to see where the secondary AEW show ends up. Tuesdays was always out because of NBA on TNT right? Mondays out because Khan never wants to go against MNF.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO WWE should have done this long ago. They should be using NXT to get more eyes on their prospects. WWE is at a low point for popularity, so they should be looking toward their own future, rather than just trying to hinder a competitor.

Also, this may be an unpopular opinion but I think NXT's format should be more similar to the main roster as well. Being on NXT doesn't do a great job of preparing someone to be on Raw because these shows are just completely different.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So what's the new expected ratings. Should they be doing 1.2-1.4 consistently?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

When will the NXT Evolve show air?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> So what's the new expected ratings. Should they be doing 1.2-1.4 consistently?


1.4 would be getting ~80% of NXT viewer wouldn't it? That seems a high reach. I think 1.2 would be the upper goal to hit consistently.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> So what's the new expected ratings. Should they be doing 1.2-1.4 consistently?


What rating was doing AEW when NXT didn't had a show ( i think it happened 2 times) ?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best benchmark we have for an unopposed AEW are the only two shows when NXT wasn't opposite it.

These were the cards and ratings:

(02.09.2020) AEW Dynamite #48 - TV-Show @ Daily's Place in Jacksonville, Florida, USA - *928,000 rating (0.36 key demo)*

The Inner Circle (Ortiz & Santana) defeat Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (6:56)
The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) & The Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus) defeat Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) & SCU (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) (14:13)
Chris Jericho (w/Jake Hager) defeats Joey Janela (3:25)
Thunder Rosa defeats Serena Deeb (9:52)
Jon Moxley defeats Mark Sterling (w/Wardlow) (5:01)

(09.09.2020) AEW Dynamite #49 - TV-Show @ Daily's Place in Jacksonville, Florida, USA - *1,016,000 rating (0.37 key demo)*

The Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus) defeat The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix) (w/Eddie Kingston, The Blade & The Butcher) (9:28)
Orange Cassidy defeats Angelico (w/Jack Evans) (3:13)
No Disqualification Tag Team: The Inner Circle (Chris Jericho & Jake Hager) defeat Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss (9:46)
Nyla Rose (w/Vickie Guerrero) defeats Tay Conti (5:31)
AEW TNT Title: Mr. Brodie Lee (w/John Silver) (c) defeats Dustin Rhodes (10:28)

So essentially, a piss weak card did 928k and a slightly stronger but still nothing special card did 1.016m.

So you'd hope a 'bad' rating unopposed would be in the 800k's rather than 600k's and a good rating in the 1.1-1.2m range.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hopefully this is true, because this is the right move for everyone involved.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

F in the chat


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Within 3 years, AEW Dynamite will be the most watched wrestling show on Cable TV.


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't see this being real


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 1.4 would be getting ~80% of NXT viewer wouldn't it? That seems a high reach. I think 1.2 would be the upper goal to hit consistently.


It'll be interesting to figure out how much viewership did they actually share? I tend to think high, but who knows.


rbl85 said:


> What rating was doing AEW when NXT didn't had a show ( i think it happened 2 times) ?


Can't remember because I think AEW came on Saturday.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Bad news for Impact, obviously.
> 
> This was inevitable though.


Impact should move to Thursdays. It creates a five day wrestling block.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A bit more:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366867730545188864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366872253695102982


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Great news for both shows. I might actually watch NXT now.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

waiting for the official confirmation on this. Meltzer is not a credible source for anything WWE related.
But it could be good news for both AEW and WWE.
Finally AEW will get those 1.2 -1.4 or more million viewers each week as the hardcore fans say they will.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> waiting for the official confirmation on this. Meltzer is not a credible source for anything WWE related.
> But it could be good news for both AEW and WWE.
> *Finally AEW will get those 1.2 -1.4 or more million viewers each week as the hardcore fans say they will.*


I never saw anybody write that


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Brilliant for AEW.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This is for the best. It would end the dumb tribalism many fans have acquired and people can now just watch both shows in peace. Only thing NXT will have to get passed is the idiots being "haha NXT lost the war haha", but seriously besides that who cares? Good for everyone.



Bosco82 said:


> Don't see this being real


He seems Reliable with NXT. Got the Fatal 4 way for the title news and also got Sasha filming for the Mandalorian first. Plus SRS also retweeted him and he is reliable.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with others, this is only gonna help both NXT & AEW in viewership.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> *waiting for the official confirmation on this. Meltzer is not a credible source for anything WWE related.*
> But it could be good news for both AEW and WWE.
> Finally AEW will get those 1.2 -1.4 or more million viewers each week as the hardcore fans say they will.


I agree we should wait for official confirmation, but technically Meltzer isn't the one reporting this. Mat Men is. Meltzer was just reiterating what was said during the WWE 1st quarter meetings.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> I agree we should wait for official confirmation, but technically Meltzer isn't the one reporting this. Mat Men is. Meltzer was just reiterating what was said during the WWE 1st quarter meetings.


Meltzer said this: "Lots of smoke to the fire. I suspected this would happen once they shut down NBCSN. " 
Trying to act like he had the scoop all along.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> waiting for the official confirmation on this. Meltzer is not a credible source for anything WWE related.
> But it could be good news for both AEW and WWE.
> Finally AEW will get those 1.2 -1.4 or more million viewers each week as the hardcore fans say they will.


I don't think 100% of people that were watching NXT will switch to watching AEW. It would probably be the 200K or so that swing between the two shows now that would potentially just watch AEW on Wednesday. So overall, I don't think the ratings would dramatically improve but maybe just be more consistent? Like good or bad, AEW will do 850k or something


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Meltzer said this: "Lots of smoke to the fire. I suspected this would happen once they shut down NBCSN. "
> Trying to act like he had the scoop all along.


No he already talked about it on the podcast


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I don't think 100% of people that were watching NXT will switch to watching AEW. It would probably be the 200K or so that swing between the two shows now that would potentially just watch AEW on Wednesday. So overall, I don't think the ratings would dramatically improve but maybe just be more consistent? Like good or bad, AEW will do 850k or something


Yep. I think both shows will benefit, but it´s not gonna be the big increase some people expect.... 850 consistently isn´t bad, and it´s better than the 750 +/- 100K they do now.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Hopefully true. Been likely since they announced NBCSN was being shut down.

By my calculations, a truly special episode will be just shy of 1.1 million. A run of the mill episode won't drop under 800,000. That's without being on the road. Back in a large arenas every week should top that 1.1 number.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good news for both. Not all NXT fans watch AEW and not all AEW fans watch NXT so it won't be a huge difference, perhaps a 200k increase for both, maybe a bit more for a Dynamite special.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Look at numbers aew did unopposed last year as guide.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> So what's the new expected ratings. Should they be doing 1.2-1.4 consistently?


For sure you would think AEW gets a usual 1.0+ million viewership now right?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Seafort said:


> Impact should move to Thursdays. It creates a five day wrestling block.


As one of the few who watches both NXT and Impact consistently this isn't great news for me. Five nights of wrestling a week would be fantastic.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Seems like Omega haters won't be able to pin him as AEW's champ with the worst ratings now lool.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets wai till its confirmed which you assume would be in the coming weeks.

But if its true its good for AEW but doesnt automatically mean they will get higher ratings.

They have to keep building even more with no competition potentially to grow and sustain their audience.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Good news for both. Not all NXT fans watch AEW and not all AEW fans watch NXT so it won't be a huge difference, perhaps a 200k increase for both, maybe a bit more for a Dynamite special.


i think the novelty sees both ratings climb for the short term

but AEW will settle at 900k to 1.1m, as opposed to the 850k average


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hope it's true. Then I won't have to watch one show live and then watch the other one after. And both shows would be able to do better in viewership and ratings as well.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think the novelty sees both ratings climb for the short term
> 
> but AEW will settle at 900k to 1.1m, as opposed to the 850k average


Yeah I definitely think for the first few weeks both shows does well, then after AEW gets over 1 million for the bigger shows. NXT probably gets what AEW is getting right now, the only way this could potentially hurt NXT is if AEW start sending some of their bigger stars to Impact more regularly and put out bigger matches on dark with more stakes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think the novelty sees both ratings climb for the short term
> 
> but AEW will settle at 900k to 1.1m, as opposed to the 850k average


850K is not really the average, the average is below 800K


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW holding it down, making WWE flinch like a bitch.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah I definitely think for the first few weeks both shows does well, then after AEW gets over 1 million for the bigger shows. NXT probably gets what AEW is getting right now, the only way this could potentially hurt NXT is if AEW start sending some of their bigger stars to Impact more regularly and put out bigger matches on dark with more stakes.


Wwe Tuesday won't match demos aew currently do


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> For sure you would think AEW gets a usual 1.0+ million viewership now right?


Yeah it should happen you'd imagine


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Wwe Tuesday won't match demos aew currently do


They won't match the demos but I can see them getting around the same viewers, around 800k. AEW likely gets over 1 million for the bigger shows


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Given how horrible NXT's demos are, usually not even charting in the top 50, they are lucky to not be cancelled. If they chart still outside the top 50 on Tuesdays, they will be cancelled or moved to like 11pm tape delay just for NBC to have programming in some odd time slot


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Finally. Now NXT can focus on making their product as good as it was before they started hot-shotting and competing, and now we can also finally get the real cable viewership for AEW. NXT ratings will also reflect better.
> 
> This is good for both parties.


Imagine believing this bs. The reason why NXT had more hotshot booking was because every single building they are in was a covid hot spot. This makes it hard to plan long-term.

AEW hotshotted angles too because of Covid.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Doesn't really matter, both shows are still gonna be fucking terrible 😂


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

WindPhoenix said:


> Imagine believing this bs. The reason why NXT had more hotshot booking was because every single building they are in was a covid hot spot. This makes it hard to plan long-term.
> 
> AEW hotshotted angles too because of Covid.


Actually AEW delayed a lot of big angle


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Seems win win to me. 

Nxt gets more viewers on Tuesday then they likely put nxt evolve in its place on the network.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> Within 3 years, AEW Dynamite will be the most watched wrestling show on Cable TV.


And then you woke up


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Within 3 years, AEW Dynamite will be the most watched wrestling show on Cable TV.


I.....you good bro? You don't genuinely believe this do you?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 98049
> 
> 
> 
> The "war" is over.


More like USA network,told them ether move the show or we will cancel it.because this isn't a Vince move,Vince dose not like to quit or lose.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Hope it's true. Then I won't have to watch one show live and then watch the other one after. And both shows would be able to do better in viewership and ratings as well.


Why do people even want to watch any wrestling show live? Then you have to watch all the damn commercials. I prefer to start watching the shows around 1.5 hours after they started airing that way I don't have to deal with commercials. I can't imagine actually sitting through 3 hours of Raw. At least without commercials it's only like 2hr20min.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Now I ain't gotta DVR or switch up the channels back and forth. It's gonna feel mad weird peeping NXT on Tuesdays, looks like I gotta brush IMPACT Wrestling to the side. At least the Wednesday Night War has ended.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why do people even want to watch any wrestling show live? Then you have to watch all the damn commercials. I prefer to start watching the shows around 1.5 hours after they started airing that way I don't have to deal with commercials. I can't imagine actually sitting through 3 hours of Raw. At least without commercials it's only like 2hr20min.


Also why would they wanna watch NXT and AEW live? Both shows are awful.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> Imagine believing this bs. The reason why NXT had more hotshot booking was because every single building they are in was a covid hot spot. This makes it hard to plan long-term.
> 
> AEW hotshotted angles too because of Covid.


Everyone was dealing with COVID my guy. You genuinely believe Keith Lee vs Adam Cole and Io Shirai vs Sasha Banks for example had any chance of happening under normal circumstances? Please.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I.....you good bro? You don't genuinely believe this do you?


RAW did 1.5 on cable in hour 3 like 3 or 4 times this year it’s not a far off possibility for a year down the line let alone an entire 3 years.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Actually AEW delayed a lot of big angle


Both shows did really. The Undisputed Era Break-up felt like it should have happened several months ago. There were mid-level feuds being rushed at the time. 

People wanted it to be a war, but there never was one.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Everyone was dealing with COVID my guy. You genuinely believe Keith Lee vs Adam Cole and Io Shirai vs Sasha Banks for example had any chance of happening under normal circumstances? Please.


Keith Lee vs Adam Cole is mid. It's far from either guy's biggest feud. 

Sasha/Io happened as an extension of the Golden Role Models arc.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it should happen you'd imagine


Unopposed last year did 1 million for episode after all out & Miro debut. Other unopposed was in 800's.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> They won't match the demos but I can see them getting around the same viewers, around 800k. AEW likely gets over 1 million for the bigger shows


Realistically bigger aew shows may get over 0.40. Wwe will do about 0.20. So ratio of double the demo probably stay same.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully this means better ratings for both shows although NXT feels like it's slipped in quality the past few months.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> Keith Lee vs Adam Cole is mid. It's far from either guy's biggest feud.
> 
> Sasha/Io happened as an extension of the Golden Role Models arc.


Keith Lee vs Cole was the biggest match they could possibly do. And it was a unification match on top of that. Literally out of nowhere. They even took the NA title off of Keith Lee the following week because they never intended on doing it in the first place. Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai was the best women's match they could possibly do in all of WWE. Why not have Io Shirai come to WWE's supposed "A Show" that is RAW instead? Io wasn't feuding with the Role Models at the time. They booked Sasha/Bayley vs Shotzi and the other girl who I'm forgetting for the tag titles. Io had nothing to do with it. Great American Bash was a last-minute call.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So just a rumor...still at some point AEW has to air another show the war never gonna end.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I hope this can help AEW increase their ratings a little bit. Hopefully it can get them to the 1mill number. That would be a good start.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

God i hope this is true. Then we can actually have a decent benchmark.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess we can gauge the actual popularity of NXT and more importantly AEW without sharing audiences now. Since Impact is pretty much irrelevant nowadays.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I.....you good bro? You don't genuinely believe this do you?


Until Raw stops losing 20% of their audience every year, why wouldn't I believe it? Why wouldn't you believe it?
Raw was doing 3.2 mils viewers in 2018 on RTWM. Just 3 years ago. 2021, and they can't even get 2 mils. They've dumped nearly 45% of their audience. In 3 years. Give it 3 more years, and AEW will pass them simply by doing nothing. Look how old Raw's audience is. Some of thosre people are going to literally die off.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 98049
> 
> 
> 
> The "war" is over.


Bout time HHH tucked tail and ran......


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Everyone was dealing with COVID my guy. You genuinely believe Keith Lee vs Adam Cole and Io Shirai vs Sasha Banks for example had any chance of happening under normal circumstances? Please.
> 
> 
> RAW did 1.5 on cable in hour 3 like 3 or 4 times this year it’s not a far off possibility for a year down the line let alone an entire 3 years.


I agree. This isn't so far fetched. There's only a couple hundred thousand viewer difference and WWE dropped that many viewers in the last year. Another year and a half of bleeding and AEW unopposed and anything is possible. Maybe not probable, but possible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Unopposed last year did 1 million for episode after all out & Miro debut. Other unopposed was in 800's.


What do you think the average will be, most of the unopposed episodes weren't normal day and time right? (Serious question)


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What do you think the average will be, most of the unopposed episodes weren't normal day and time right? (Serious question)


800's normal, big shows over a million. 
End of last year aew had three shows which would've done a million without competition.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> 800's normal, big shows over a million.
> End of last year aew had three shows which would've done a million without competition.


That is actually surprising and pretty spot on honestly. 811,000 was their average in 2020. For you to say it will not really change without NXT is pleasantly surprising.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> So just a rumor...still at some point AEW has to air another show the war never gonna end.


A lot of people think the new show will be on Saturday due to Cody being WCW nostalgic.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> That is actually surprising and pretty spot on honestly. 811,000 was their average in 2020. For you to say it will not really change without NXT is pleasantly surprising.


No, because their bigger shows will do bigger numbers. 
Around 200k is number we all hear is what competition takes away (past unopposed shows show this) & I'm simply going off that. But who knows really?!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> No, because their bigger shows will do bigger numbers.
> Around 200k is number we all hear is what competition takes away (past unopposed shows show this) & I'm simply going off that. But who knows really?!


But, that has (sometimes) already been the case. Some of their big shows (or the week after in several cases, like Winter is Coming) already have been doing those larger numbers. But the average was still the average. I will perhaps surprise you and predict the average will go up if NXT does actually move, though not as much (at least in 2021) as some are predicting (I saw a few people predicting an average of 1.1-1.4 million). I think the average could go up 100-200K for the year if NXT is completely off Wednesday nights. Though...that is not due to anything AEW has actually actively done, it must be pointed out. It would 100% be a result of WWE's action.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> But, that has (sometimes) already been the case. Some of their big shows (or the week after in several cases, like Winter is Coming) already have been doing those larger numbers. But the average was still the average. I will perhaps surprise you and predict the average will go up if NXT does actually move, though not as much (at least in 2021) as some are predicting (I saw a few people predicting an average of 1.1-1.4 million). I think the average could go up 100-200K for the year if NXT is completely off Wednesday nights. Though...that is not due to anything AEW has actually actively done, it must be pointed out. It would 100% be a result of WWE's action.


Winter is coming was opposed, so was week after with Sting & Shaq and also Brodie Lee tribute. Those shows would've done a million.

Average should increase.

I don't see show averaging a million at all, however remember the removal of competition brings potential to grow as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sceptical, because this isn’t the smartest move. Would be wiser to stay in Wednesdays. If true, I’d say it either has something to do with hockey or Peacock.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So that means AEW won the marathon? /s

Good decision if true. Both shows will benefit from this.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The so called (non-existent) war has finally come to an end, so all I can say is thank God for this. Hopefully we can now move past the tribalism on both sides here and both sides pretending that there was some legitimate war going on when in reality like the title claims it was more a pillow fight than a war.

Hope that both shows now actually try to put on some good shows but not exactly holding my breath, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Winter is coming was opposed, so was week after with Sting & Shaq and also Brodie Lee tribute. Those shows would've done a million.
> 
> Average should increase.
> 
> I don't see show averaging a million at all, however remember the removal of competition brings potential to grow as well.


I just said I agree the average will indeed increase. I think the show actually has a decent shot at averaging a million without any competition. Those just seem like mathematical likelihoods to me given the trends we have seen. If not a million, pretty close to it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Given that we have already had a pure speculation topic on this today, is there an actual official announcement? I have not seen one.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> So that means AEW won the marathon? /s
> 
> Good decision if true. Both shows will benefit from this.


It was a slaughter really


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> 850K is not really the average, the average is below 800K


give or take then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Doesn't really matter, both shows are still gonna be fucking terrible 😂





PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Also why would they wanna watch NXT and AEW live? Both shows are awful.


dude, your posts are awful


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

See my reply to you in the main thread - still holds up

@Firefromthegods - do we need 2 threads on this?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Not sure this would necessarily help viewership. More days for wrestling might fatigue some viewers. Others aren’t guaranteed to stay on Wednesdays or go to Tuesdays.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Not sure this would necessarily help viewership. More days for wrestling might fatigue some viewers. Others aren’t guaranteed to stay on Wednesdays or go to Tuesdays.


it will help viewership a lot
when AEW was unopposed, they reached a million with an ordinary episode
plus, there are about 200,000 viewers who regularly choose AEW over NXT


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

VIP86 said:


> it will help viewership a lot
> when AEW was unopposed, they reached a million with an ordinary episode
> plus, there are about 200,000 viewers who regularly choose AEW over NXT


Yeah, but those people are already choosing NXT. An isolated show here or there might get some NXT viewers to watch, but they ultimately prefer NXT. Are they definitely, 100% going to be sitting at home on Wednesday jonesing for more wrestling after they get their fix on Tuesday? And were those isolated spikes sustainable? For instance, say NXT was off Wednesdays permanently the last time they went unopposed. How do we know that rating wouldn’t have dropped after one or two weeks of programming not to those viewers’ tastes?

The big assumption is that there is a sizeable audience that is going to watch AEW regularly when NXT is not on at the same time. That’s definitely possible. But it might actually just not come to fruition. In fact, it might give NXT the drop to go earlier in the week. Burn out audiences ahead of time and either give Dynamite something to follow or just by flooding the market with more content. You’re already hearing from people who are talking about watching NXT live now.

EDIT: I’m not saying it won’t help viewership, but long-term this may not be the major boost people think it is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> See my reply to you in the main thread - still holds up
> 
> @Firefromthegods - do we need 2 threads on this?


Nope. I'm just going to merge


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, your posts are awful


What about both shows are any good exactly?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This is great. Benefits also NXT not just AEW! About fucking time. To be honest there's times when NXT is really the better show, just being honest but i feel that sometimes they do not get the chance to have the spotlight due to AEW.
> 
> I think this will benefit more NXT than AEW, but i could be wrong. Thoughts?


*It benefits both, but was definitely done to increase NXT viewership because they were getting destroyed every Wednesday. There's no reason AEW shouldn't average a million every week now.*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Doesn't really matter, both shows are still gonna be fucking terrible 😂


You good bro? You genuinely don't believe this.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What about both shows are any good exactly?


What are good shows for you on TV actually?


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Keith Lee vs Cole was the biggest match they could possibly do. And it was a unification match on top of that. Literally out of nowhere. They even took the NA title off of Keith Lee the following week because they never intended on doing it in the first place. Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai was the best women's match they could possibly do in all of WWE. Why not have Io Shirai come to WWE's supposed "A Show" that is RAW instead? Io wasn't feuding with the Role Models at the time. They booked Sasha/Bayley vs Shotzi and the other girl who I'm forgetting for the tag titles. Io had nothing to do with it. Great American Bash was a last-minute call.


It was only really that big because both championships were on the line. They never unified the titles because Lee was asked to vacate one. 

You take out the context to further your argument. The Golden Role Models wanted ALL the women's titles even the NXT women's title too. Sasha/Io was used as a bridge to further the Golden Role Models feud with Asuka. 

NXT is more fan-friendly than the main roster. 
There was never a "war" to begin with. It was all manufactured bullshit by Wrestling media to get stupid wrestling fans to click on their shitty videos and articles.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

It makes no difference to me, since I watch NXT the next day on the Network and torrent AEW from time to time.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don’t want to be a pessimist, but I don’t think viewership will get close to a million. I desperately hope I am wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What about both shows are any good exactly?


i’m not gonna do your homework for you

watch the last couple of dynamites and work your way backwards, you’ll find a clue somewhere


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

3venflow said:


> I hope this is true. Not only should it let AEW touch a million more often, but it'll mean better ratings for NXT too.
> 
> Right now, both sides are eating into each others' potential audience for no real reason. NXT deserves better than being a blockade for AEW and AEW deserves to hit the 1m mark more often.


AEW bleeds into the NXT audience more than NXT bleeds into AEW. There's no guarantee that AEW reaches a million if NXT switches nights, since they've had separate nights before and it took Shaq & Sting for them to barely get over that mark.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

sideon said:


> AEW bleeds into the NXT audience more than NXT bleeds into AEW. There's no guarantee that AEW reaches a million if NXT switches nights, since they've had separate nights before and it took Shaq & Sting for them to barely get over that mark.


Brodie vs Cody & Miro's debut got million not Sting & Shaq.
Aew, wwe Wednesday & even impact all got higher ratings without wrestling competition last year.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I mean ...

Do people actually watch it when initally broadcast? If so, why?

It makes absolutely no diffference to me whether it's "on" tuesday at 8pm, wednesday at 4pm or sunday morning at 230. I'll watch it on demand the next day, skipping the ads.

I've watched both AEW and NXT every week since this supposed "war" started. How is it even a thing when that is possible!?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

sideon said:


> AEW bleeds into the NXT audience more than NXT bleeds into AEW. There's no guarantee that AEW reaches a million if NXT switches nights, since they've had separate nights before and it took Shaq & Sting for them to barely get over that mark.


I think this has been lost on a lot of people. NXT will probably gain a greater short-term boost than AEW.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Hopefully this leads to a change in philosophy. You can't seemingly have a show that puts a ceiling on others and grow a third brand at the same time.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Changes nothing. AEW is still gonna have the same viewership, it’s bush league in comparison to WWE.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Also why would they wanna watch NXT and AEW live? Both shows are awful.


Why are you posting in the AEW section if you clearly hate it? You're baiting, you'll be joining your aussie friends in the shadow realm very soon. 

Anyway...this is great for both shows.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Venocide said:


> Why are you posting in the AEW section if you clearly hate it? You're baiting, you'll be joining your aussie friends in the shadow realm very soon.
> 
> Anyway...this is great for both shows.


All the Aussie 🤡 here are paid WWE shills. Still not sure how The Wood hasn’t been banned. I got em all on ignore but I still see when they like posts. Complete clowns.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Curious to see how this may affect the ratings.

Hope AEW do not waste the new audience it may gain.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> It was only really that big because both championships were on the line. They never unified the titles because Lee was asked to vacate one.
> 
> You take out the context to further your argument. The Golden Role Models wanted ALL the women's titles even the NXT women's title too. Sasha/Io was used as a bridge to further the Golden Role Models feud with Asuka.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly it was a unification match hence why it was so big and hence why it was done for the sake of combating Cage/Moxley. He wasn't asked to vacate lol he cut a promo saying that he would rather have other guys fight for the title because he was such a "good guy" I guess. Even if he was asked to vacate it's still the same thing. They gave him all the gold with no intention of giving him a reign so why would the kayfabe higher-ups book the match in the first place and give him the whole confetti celebration if they wanted him to vacate the next night? lol

They took it off of him because they never wanted to put it on him in the first place and realized that the rest of the roster had nothing to fight over. Sasha/Io wasn't for Io's gold or Sasha's gold though. It was a non-title match. They were already double champions and they never cut a promo saying that they were going for Io's title. Again, why wouldn't they book that for RAW or SD? They knew going in that it was a dream match for their fans.

You're right, there was never a war, it was always one-sided. I work in digital marketing so I know clickbait when I see it and a lot of it was exactly that. But there's no denying that NXT was positioned to stifle AEW's growth and TV presence.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Yes, exactly it was a unification match hence why it was so big and hence why it was done for the sake of combating Cage/Moxley. He wasn't asked to vacate lol he cut a promo saying that he would rather have other guys fight for the title because he was such a "good guy" I guess. Even if he was asked to vacate it's still the same thing. They gave him all the gold with no intention of giving him a reign so why would the kayfabe higher-ups book the match in the first place and give him the whole confetti celebration if they wanted him to vacate the next night? lol
> 
> They took it off of him because they never wanted to put it on him in the first place and realized that the rest of the roster had nothing to fight over. Sasha/Io wasn't for Io's gold or Sasha's gold though. It was a non-title match. They were already double champions and they never cut a promo saying that they were going for Io's title. Again, why wouldn't they book that for RAW or SD? They knew going in that it was a dream match for their fans.
> 
> You're right, there was never a war, it was always one-sided. I work in digital marketing so I know clickbait when I see it and a lot of it was exactly that. But there's no denying that NXT was positioned to stifle AEW's growth and TV presence.


More believing Meltzer's "it's okay when AEW does it, but it's wrong if WWE does it" crap. Every station is competing for viewers so of course they were going to come up with a card to get people to tune in. Keith Lee was nearing his NXT run and they wanted to pay off his story.

Vince was interested in bringing him up is the more likely reason why he had to vacate one and then lost the other. Better to have him lose once than twice.

Sasha was teasing going after Io too. HHH thought it was a good idea to do the match because Sasha usually draws numbers. Asuka helping Io win was to protect Sasha and build the Golden Role Models/Kabuki Warriors feud and then Sasha/Asuka. It wasn't dream match for the sake of a dream match to stiffle AEW. 

NXT was always on Wednesdays. This is why they stayed on Wednesdays and in their same time slot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> More believing Meltzer's "it's okay when AEW does it, but it's wrong if WWE does it" crap. *Every station is competing for viewers so of course they were going to come up with a card to get people to tune in.* Keith Lee was nearing his NXT run and they wanted to pay off his story.
> 
> Vince was interested in bringing him up is the more likely reason why he had to vacate one and then lost the other. Better to have him lose once than twice.
> 
> ...


Nah AEW has hot-shotted in the past too. I don't listen to Meltzer or Cornette or Sean Ross Sapp I draw my own conclusions. It's okay for both companies to do it for the sake of competition but it should be called out whenever these discussions come up. And the bolded was my main point, they came up with a card to compete. But as you can see, the quality of NXT has heavily decreased according to most of the brand's fans due to the way they booked while being in a competitive mindset. For a while there the main event scene didn't have the direction it usually had and the women's division was held up by Charlotte.

What story? Keith Lee didn't have a story with Adam Cole going into the Great American Bash. They then call him up to the main roster with no plan in place for him. Where was the payff? It was more like a demotion. Compare Lee in NXT to Lee now. No one cares about him anymore and all his hype is gone. Now he's nowhere to be found and you have reports everywhere about Vince not liking Keith Lee, which may or may not be true.

Please show me the promo where Sasha said she wanted Io's gold. If you can show me that then I will gladly say I'm wrong. Again, the bolded is the point I'm making. You can't say HHH did it to draw numbers but then say in the next sentence that they didn't do it to stifle AEW. It's one and the same. If Sasha is a draw, then they did the match for the sake of drawing. But they had no plans for a Sasha/Io title feud.

NXT was never live on network TV on Wednesdays. That's the distinction. There's a big difference between leaving it on the WWE Network to be watched live and on-demand and putting it on a cable network to reduce viewership for the competition. If NXT was live on the WWE Network while also being live on cable TV at the same time then it would be a different story, but if you want to watch live then you have to watch on cable.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Nah AEW has hot-shotted in the past too. I don't listen to Meltzer or Cornette or Sean Ross Sapp I draw my own conclusions. It's okay for both companies to do it for the sake of competition but it should be called out whenever these discussions come up. And the bolded was my main point, they came up with a card to compete. But as you can see, the quality of NXT has heavily decreased according to most of the brand's fans due to the way they booked while being in a competitive mindset. For a while there the main event scene didn't have the direction it usually had and the women's division was held up by Charlotte.
> 
> What story? Keith Lee didn't have a story with Adam Cole going into the Great American Bash. They then call him up to the main roster with no plan in place for him. Where was the payff? It was more like a demotion. Compare Lee in NXT to Lee now. No one cares about him anymore and all his hype is gone. Now he's nowhere to be found and you have reports everywhere about Vince not liking Keith Lee, which may or may not be true.
> 
> ...


NXT is doing a 1 hour formula for a 2 hour time slot. That is the problem.

Keith/Cole was mid because they have little history. In a vacuum Keith's rise makes sense. The problem was that his final boss was lackluster. Going from NXT to Main Roster isn't this demotion. It's where the real test begins. HHH is too forgiving on bad promos to the point that it doesn't prepare them for the main roster.

Sasha was teasing going after Io on twitter. It's harder to follow because it's on twitter. Asuka stopped her from going after Io's title. This is why she interfered in the match.

NXT on the Network's numbers were bad before the move. The move to network tv actually improved the viewership. USA offered them money to put NXT on USA and they took it. It was never about AEW. It was always about money.


----------



## gungfugilman (Mar 3, 2021)

the_hound said:


> i got a feeling this is to do with the peacock deal


I think it has to do with USA needing Wednesdays for NHL games.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> All the Aussie 🤡 here are paid WWE shills. Still not sure how The Wood hasn’t been banned. I got em all on ignore but I still see when they like posts. Complete clowns.


Ah yes, don't even watch WWE, but hey I'm a paid shill for them.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

MJF's solicitor got more ring time than Jelly! Those are decent TV cards though, save the really big matches for PPV.
Running unopposed seems a good thing for Dynamite's ratings, be interesting to see if NXT fans were watching for the novelty or if they stay in that region.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> NXT is doing a 1 hour formula for a 2 hour time slot. That is the problem.
> 
> Keith/Cole was mid because they have little history. In a vacuum Keith's rise makes sense. The problem was that his final boss was lackluster. Going from NXT to Main Roster isn't this demotion. It's where the real test begins. HHH is too forgiving on bad promos to the point that it doesn't prepare them for the main roster.
> 
> ...


You thought Keith Lee was a bad promo in NXT? I thought he was pretty good, but then on the main roster they make him sound like he's preaching a sermon and his content isn't inspiring. The main roster is so watered down that personally I believe NXT is the true test. Even with the smaller crowd. Main roster is like Sesame Street compared to NXT that is more like Mortal Kombat. (without the gore) When you get called up, its not really a test when the booking is as bad as it is. The only test is whether you can get over with trash booking and everything going against you, and that takes a special kind of person.

If Sasha was feuding with Io on Twitter then that's something. The network is based on overall subscriptions though, which is part of the reason why they are selling to Peacock. Where did you see that NXT Network numbers were bad? If they subscribe its kind of like they subscribe to everything not just NXT. I'd be curious to see if there is a breakdown of how many people are watching what. 



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ah yes, don't even watch WWE, but hey I'm a paid shill for them.


Lol so you don't watch RAW, SD, AEW, or NXT. I'm assuming you also don't watch NJPW or Impact. They all suck to you. Everything sucks.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> You thought Keith Lee was a bad promo in NXT? I thought he was pretty good, but then on the main roster they make him sound like he's preaching a sermon and his content isn't inspiring. The main roster is so watered down that personally I believe NXT is the true test. Even with the smaller crowd. Main roster is like Sesame Street compared to NXT that is more like Mortal Kombat. (without the gore) When you get called up, its not really a test when the booking is as bad as it is. The only test is whether you can get over with trash booking and everything going against you, and that takes a special kind of person.
> 
> If Sasha was feuding with Io on Twitter then that's something. The network is based on overall subscriptions though, which is part of the reason why they are selling to Peacock. Where did you see that NXT Network numbers were bad? If they subscribe its kind of like they subscribe to everything not just NXT. I'd be curious to see if there is a breakdown of how many people are watching what.
> 
> ...


The standard for promos is much lower in NXT. This is why people are noticing Keith's flaws more.
All you need to be able to do is wrestle well to get over in NXT. On the main roster, you need to be good and in some cases great at everything. You have to be able to turn chicken shit into chicken salad.

NXT were always getting a tiny fraction of the viewers Raw and SD got even in 2014-15. You can tell off of youtube alone. It's underground feel was its original charm.


----------



## gungfugilman (Mar 3, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> Hopefully this leads to a change in philosophy. You can't seemingly have a show that puts a ceiling on others and grow a third brand at the same time.


Vince's goal was never to grow a third brand, but to stifle AEW's growth.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lee vs. Cole was rushed in part to shoot at AEW, but also because Vince wanted Lee and Kross was guaranteed a title run before he moves up.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So I guess AEW's gonna be unopposed on Wednesdays from here on out. 

I think they'll probably see a boost in ratings but not by much tbh.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

At a time when garbage shows like Dr Pimple Popper, Love Island and my 500lbs life are getting ratings that dwarf wrestling it made no sense to pitch two shows against each other. 

WWE should embrace competition, not try and destroy it. AEW was too strong but they pretty much crushed the UK scene.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> The standard for promos is much lower in NXT. This is why people are noticing Keith's flaws more.
> All you need to be able to do is wrestle well to get over in NXT. On the main roster, you need to be good and in some cases great at everything. You have to be able to turn chicken shit into chicken salad.
> 
> NXT were always getting a tiny fraction of the viewers Raw and SD got even in 2014-15. You can tell off of youtube alone. It's underground feel was its original charm.


The promos are a lot better in NXT though because its rich with original content that matches the talent and their character. On the main roster the promos are all cookie cutter and literally are duplicated every week from talent to talent. That's why every babyface champion always sounds the same. Why should they have to turn chicken shit into chicken salad? 

Why can't they just copy and paste what Triple H is doing in NXT? If they stop tampering with talent and just book them like Triple H books them there's no way they wouldn't stay over on the main roster once they transition.

RAW and SD are more established brands so naturally they will have more viewers. NXT was considered developmental for a while up until they beat RAW and SD at SSeries.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Prosper said:


> The promos are a lot better in NXT though because its rich with original content that matches the talent and their character. On the main roster the promos are all cookie cutter and literally are duplicated every week from talent to talent. That's why every babyface champion always sounds the same. Why should they have to turn chicken shit into chicken salad?
> 
> Why can't they just copy and paste what Triple H is doing in NXT? If they stop tampering with talent and just book them like Triple H books them there's no way they wouldn't stay over on the main roster once they transition.
> 
> RAW and SD are more established brands so naturally they will have more viewers. NXT was considered developmental for a while up until they beat RAW and SD at SSeries.


You enjoy HHH's way because you are seeing the characters being built. The style isn't radically different. NXT has more room for experimentation which means more 
freedom to fail.

Simple reasoning: Not everyone knows or even likes their characters in NXT. This is why the Characters change.

NXT is still considered developmental. They never considered Bianca choosing Io as an option.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WindPhoenix said:


> You enjoy HHH's way because you are seeing the characters being built. The style isn't radically different. NXT has more room for experimentation which means more
> freedom to fail.
> 
> Simple reasoning: Not everyone knows or even likes their characters in NXT. This is why the Characters change.
> ...


They should at least give NXT characters a try though and book them HHH's way to see what happens. Is that much worse than what they are doing now in not building any stars whatsoever? 

I mean Edge considered Finn Balor live on NXT and even had Kross confront him. They also beat RAW/SD at SSeries. Rhea Ripley and Charlotte had a premier match at Mania last year and Ripley is about to rip through the RAW womens division this year. Keith Lee beat Randy Orton. Its a 3rd brand at this point.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I do not like this. I really enjoyed watching AEW and NXT all in one night. I looked forward to it. I cannot stand Raw or Smackdown, but I love both AEW and NXT.

That being said, I can see the rationale. Putting NXT opposite AEW, the WWE was only putting one-third of their roster (mainly comprised of younger guys) against the full roster and efforts of AEW. Thus, AEW has the clear advantage. By moving to Tuesdays, they have no competition and can therefore get more viewers since they're the only wrestling show on that night. 

And come to think of it, I could get used to it. Just one more night that wrestling is on TV and when I tune in to AEW, I sometimes miss some good stuff on NXT. And now we'll have wrestling on television on 4 nights as opposed to 3. Actually, 5 nights since I get that Championship Wrestling from Hollywood on Saturday nights. More nights of wrestling is a positive thing.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Believe it or not the move to Tuesday actually has nothing to do with AEW lol & everything to do with NBC


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> All the Aussie 🤡 here are paid WWE shills. Still not sure how The Wood hasn’t been banned. I got em all on ignore but I still see when they like posts. Complete clowns.


This is how racists think.

Terrible, terrible, terrible.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367140184916172805


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> You thought Keith Lee was a bad promo in NXT? I thought he was pretty good, but then on the main roster they make him sound like he's preaching a sermon and his content isn't inspiring. The main roster is so watered down that personally I believe NXT is the true test. Even with the smaller crowd. Main roster is like Sesame Street compared to NXT that is more like Mortal Kombat. (without the gore) When you get called up, its not really a test when the booking is as bad as it is. The only test is whether you can get over with trash booking and everything going against you, and that takes a special kind of person.
> 
> If Sasha was feuding with Io on Twitter then that's something. The network is based on overall subscriptions though, which is part of the reason why they are selling to Peacock. Where did you see that NXT Network numbers were bad? If they subscribe its kind of like they subscribe to everything not just NXT. I'd be curious to see if there is a breakdown of how many people are watching what.
> 
> ...


They've got good parts to them don't get me wrong, but I haven't watched a full show of any of them for a long time, the only things I watch consistently are Lashley and Reigns/Edge segments. They're the only things really worth watching. If I hear a segment is okay then maybe I'll check it out. But apart from that, yeah I think most wrestling today other than a few people sucks.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I hope AEW steps up and grabs the opportunity. I don't watch WWE or NxT anymore so my only hope for wrestling enjoyment is Dynamite, which is very hit and miss (and more miss tbh).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy has been warned for Baiting. Don't fish for fights


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

hopefully impact will destroy nxt in the tuesday tussle ...


----------

